# Can't display OS X man pages



## willmac (May 13, 2003)

Hi, I can't access the man pages for the CLI apps installed by mac OS X (i.e. man pages for apps I have installed are fine). For instance I can get a man page for Pine but not for ls. I must have mucked things up with my manpath entry in the .tcshrc file but I don't know how to fix it. Here is the entry from my .tcshrc file

setenv MANPATH /usr/local/man:/opt/local/man:/usr/X11R6/man

Any ideas on what locations Apple stores its man pages, so that I can include these in the manpath? I've searched but can't find them.

will


----------



## Darkshadow (May 13, 2003)

You need to add */usr/share/man* - that's where the "default" set of manpages are at.


----------



## willmac (May 14, 2003)

Ta Darkshadow. Man works a treat now

will


----------

